# Questions On Jaikara - Khanda Sahib - Prabhat Pheri



## mehargags (Nov 17, 2005)

Few question are coming in to my mind plz try to answer them

1. Why there is no jaikara @ Darbar sahib after Ardas?

2. Who has desiged KHANDA?

3. Is there any history about prabhat pheri, why we alwayz do prabhat pheri of Guru Nanak Dev ji & guru Gobind singh ji Not of any other?

thx


----------



## hpluthera (Nov 26, 2005)

Jakara and Extention of Ardas is only used in Akal Takhat the Temporal Place at spiritual place only old tradition of Sikhs are prevalent.

Khanda is the design reflecting the display of the most important weapons of the time and some symbolising persian tradition of display of cross swords.

Prabhat Pheri has more to do with cultural aspect of celebration of festivities in Punjab and originally only they were prevalent on Guru Nanak Devji's Gurpurab and extended during the British Time copying Christian Coral singing in street durinf 1920 s.  Some one else in 70's or 80's can addd from Grand fathers Stories.  
NB:
We should encourage our older population to send their meoirs of our traditional festivities and celebrations for historical accounts verified by such witnesses and proper recording and knowledge.

HP Luthera


			
				mehargags said:
			
		

> Few question are coming in to my mind plz try to answer them
> 
> 1. Why there is no jaikara @ Darbar sahib after Ardas?
> 
> ...


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Nov 27, 2005)

Gurfateh

1. Jai Kara at Darbar Sahib be or not to be has more to do with idelogical diffreance as some people say that duringsome other time it might be there das will try to find out the truth.

2. As per Piara Singh Samdhis english Sikhism guide Khanda (actualy called Nishan Sahib meaning mark of lord is symbolo on flag also.)

As he write Khanda was there since the time of Sixth Master and was also used on the Akhras of Nirmalas but das can say that there are many Nirmalas institutions without nishan Sahib.

yet as per Dasham Granth if you read Chaupai Sahib you may come across the terms Kharag Ket(u) or Asi Dhuj.

Kharag and asi stands for Sabre and Ketu and Dhuj both means flag or embelm.

Asper 405 Charitar of which Chaupayee is a part.When Nirankar came to figth evel which was very strong just being made so so that Nirankar can have pleasueto fight at that time Nirankar is termed as one with Sabre Emblem so it is flag of God as per Dasham Granth.

It has nothing to do with farsi thing but both in Islam and older semtic faiths and few sects of Sanatan Dharam at that times weapons were deemed as tool fro crusade.

3. Das can say that as per few historians Chowki was started during Fourth or Fifth Guru times at Amritsar Sahib.Das is not aware of historic text but at Rarasahib's website we have Suraj Prakash online and das informed that on thiis site also.

We can confirm about it.Chowki is done at night but Prabhat feri Thing das has not come accross as yet.

But there can be Prabhat Feri on other occaisions as during Vaisakhi we had it on 1999.It is medium to preach and let others woke up in early morning.

Kala Afghan Sahib due to his reading till late night may find it difficult to wake up in early morning so he says Amrit Vela is not early morning but at early morning we wake up defeating greed to sleep and do Uddam or effort and become more decipline and same is done in Military or Paramilitary also.


----------

